# Let DU Know How You Feel About Auction Puppies



## Losthwy (Apr 19, 2009)

The topic of auction puppies comes up year after year. If DU doesn't get negative feed back about puppies at auctions they will continue the practice. Let DU know how you feel about auction puppies if you don't agree.
http://www.ducks.org/contactdu.aspx


----------



## fetchingfloyd (May 12, 2009)

last i heard, AKC wasnt very keen on auction puppies.


----------



## Losthwy (Apr 19, 2009)

fetchingfloyd said:


> last i heard, AKC wasnt very keen on auction puppies.


That is correct.
1."The American Kennel Club considers auctions and raffles not to be reasonable and appropriate methods to obtain or transfer dogs." (Note: items 1 and 2 have been reversed in order, but no wording has been altered).
2."AKC's current inspection program shall include kennels/individuals offering dogs for sale at auctions."
3."Any dog sold at auctions that is under 8 weeks of age or without microchip identification will be ineligible for AKC registration and shall be placed on permanent referral."
4."The American Kennel Club discourages Parent Club rescue groups from purchasing dogs at auctions. Although Parent Clubs may be doing good things for individual dogs purchased at auctions, it perpetuates the problem and tends to create a seller's market. Reciprocally, auctioneers seek more dogs of those breeds to offer at auctions. AKC applauds the work of Parent Club rescue groups on many fronts. However, AKC believes that the purchasing of dogs at auctions is not overall in the best interest of purebred dogs." 
__________________


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

What a load of crap (from AKC). Puppies are a great source of income for DU at the auctions and great entertainment for the members. Once in Bakersfield, Ca., we got $5000.00 for an eight week pup with a couple months of training to go with it.

I'm personally all in favor or auctioning pups at DU.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

As I stated on the other forum; The AKC doesn't state specifically why they do not like them on their website, just a vague generalization. I have had two friends that have labs from DU auctions and are very happy with them. I guess I haven't seen the downside.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

gonehuntin' said:


> What a load of crap (from AKC). Puppies are a great source of income for DU at the auctions and great entertainment for the members. Once in Bakersfield, Ca., we got $5000.00 for an eight week pup with a couple months of training to go with it.
> 
> I'm personally all in favor or auctioning pups at DU.


Mac,

I agree with you 99.999% of the time but don't on this one, here's why.

In most cases it isn't in the puppys best interest to be baught at an auction.

Being a commitee member of our local Delta chapter I was asked to try and arrange a puppy auction for our banquet by another member and I shot it down. First reason, like i said i don't believe it's in the dogs best interest and second I find it very doubtful that any one with a quality litter would want one of there puppys going to a home where they hadn't done some type of screening on the potential buyers.

There may be some rare occasions that it works out for both the dog and the buyer , but I think most of the time it's someone buying on impulse rather than thinking it out.

All in all not a good idea.


----------



## fetchingfloyd (May 12, 2009)

I am pretty sure AKC's stance on puppy auctions is because they feel auctions are "impulse buys" and that might not be the best situation for a dog or living animal that wasnt pre-planned and just purchased on a "whim". I heard that at an AKC judges seminar a few years ago from the AKC rep.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

*



why doesn't DU or Delta ever get fully finished dogs donated to auction?

Click to expand...

*The dollar value of a truely finished dog can be in the range of 5 to 10 grand a pretty high dollar amount for a donation.


----------

